# Alessandra Ambrosio - walks the runway at the Balmain Menswear Spring/Summer 2017 show during Paris Fashion Week in Paris - June 25, 2016 (x12) Update



## MetalFan (28 Juni 2016)

​


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2016)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - walks the runway at the Balmain Menswear Spring/Summer 2017 show during Paris Fashion Week in Paris - June 25, 2016 (x4)*

Nett :thx: dir für Alessandra


----------



## brian69 (28 Juni 2016)

*update x8*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2016)

Nettes Update :thx: dir


----------



## ass20 (28 Juni 2016)

Thanks for Alessandra


----------



## stuftuf (29 Juni 2016)

ein Träumchen


----------



## Goldkehle (29 Juni 2016)

Danke für Alessandra. 
Ist halt ein Profi


----------



## khc (1 Juli 2016)

Klasse Frau


----------



## king2805 (4 Juli 2016)

danke für die schöne alessandra


----------



## blacksheep123 (20 Juli 2016)

:thx: für Alessandra


----------



## maxatpaylashmak (10 Aug. 2016)

Love you Alessandra!


----------

